# Italian cookies



## joed617 (Sep 19, 2006)

A SWEET STORY ABOUT ITALIAN COOKIES... 
> 
> This is for all the Italians out there, and those who are lucky enough 
to be 
> married to an Italian, and even to all the friends of Italians. 
> 
> An elderly Italian man lay dying in his bed. While suffering the 
agonies of 
> impending death, he suddenly smelled the aroma of his favorite Italian 
> anisette sprinkle cookies wafting up the stairs. Gathering his 
remaining 
> strength, he lifted himself from the bed. Leaning against the wall, he 
> slowly made his way out of the bedroom, and with even greater effort, 
> gripping the railing with both hands he crawled downstairs. Wit h 
labored 
> breath, he leaned against the door frame, gazing into the kitchen 
where, if 
> not for death's agony, he would have thought himself already in heaven. 
For 
> there, spread out upon waxed paper on the kitchen table, were literally 
> hundreds of his favorite anisette sprinkled cookies. 
> 
> Was it heaven? Or was it one final act of heroic love from his devoted 
> Italian wife of sixty years, seeing to it that he left this world a 
happy 
> man? 
> 
> Mustering one great final effort, he threw himself towards the table, 
> landing on his knees in a crumpled posture. His parched lips parted, 
the 
> wondrous taste of the cookie was already in his mouth, seemingly 
bringing 
> him back to life. His aged and withered hand trembled on its way to a 
cookie 
> at the edge of the table, when it was suddenly smacked with a spatula 
by his 
> wife. 
> 
&g t; "Get outta here!" she shouted, "They're for the funeral!"


----------



## joed617 (Sep 20, 2006)

Maybe it's me being Italian but each time I read it I laugh .. I use to always get hit on the hand with the spatular .. lol


----------



## Dutch (Sep 20, 2006)

I know I used to get my knuckles rapped with a wooden spoon as a young'un. I know Mom wasn't Italian (she's English on both lines) so I guess it was because of the "bad" in me! :mrgreen:


----------



## joed617 (Sep 21, 2006)

Dutch, the pressure they put on kids .. "It's the bad in You" they use tell me that the "Devil had my tongue" go figure .. and they wonder why the 60's was the way it way .. lol 

Joe


----------



## bigwilly'swickedque (Sep 22, 2006)

I laugh every time I read this joke and think of my grandparents.  For me my Nonni always said I had "Il cornu diavolo" - the Devil's horns whenever I acted up (every half hour or so, lol)


----------



## joed617 (Sep 22, 2006)

Willy, kinda funny when you think about it ... when I was a kid I thought my nanny was tall... she was your typical italian nanny .. 3'4"  mole over here <on the face> bun in her hair ..  powerful lady though ..  but could she cook ..  I think that's were I got it from .. her and my mom ..  nice to remember the good times with family and friends ..  loved those sunday dinners at 2pm also .. :)

Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 23, 2006)

I know what you mean Joe.  My Grandpa could cook as good as my Granny.  The Sunday dinners were awesome.


----------

